# Sunsets from the Adirondack Mountains (CC welcome!)



## irishguy0224 (Jul 20, 2012)

*I am lucky enough where i live to enjoy the Adirondack mountains with just a short (4 hour drive). Every year my wife and i go there for the 4th of July. This year gave us some wonderful sunsets! Here are two shots from my trip this year. Constructive Criticism welcomed! 
*


----------



## rokvi (Jul 21, 2012)

The branches or reflection or weeds  or whatever, at the bottom of this picture are a distraction. Without that, they would be great shots!
Particularly the second for the colours, not sure about the composition. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DaPOPO (Jul 21, 2012)

The yellow behind the branches in the foreground is worth the branches. Both are beautiful shots.


----------



## irishguy0224 (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks for both opinions!!!


----------

